# vote vote week 11 top 25 rankings



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

voting ends 11pm cdt monday night after the KU/MU game


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

1. Kansas
2. Syracuse
3. Duke
4. Texas
5. Villanova
6. Kentucky
7. West Virginia
8. BYU
9. Georgetown
10. Wisconsin
11. Kansas St.
12. Purdue
13. Michigan St.
14. Tennessee
15. Temple
16. Pittsburgh
17. Wake Forest
18. Baylor
19. Vanderbilt
20. Georgia Tech
21. Butler
22. Northern Iowa
23. Missouri
24. Clemson
25. Xavier


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

1. Syracuse
2. Kentucky
3. Kansas
4. Villanova
5. Texas
6. Duke
7. Michigan St
8. BYU
9. Georgetown
10. Kansas St
11. West Virginia
12. Temple
13. Purdue
14. Wisconsin
15. Pitt
16 Tennessee
17 Gonzaga
18 Vanderbilt
19 Baylor
20 Missouri
21 Northern Iowa
22 New Mexico
23 UAB
24 Georgia Tech
25 UConn


----------



## stl775 (Oct 17, 2008)

1.Kentucky
2.Syracuse 
3.Kansas
4.Villanova
5.Texas
6.Duke
7.BYU
8.West Virginia
9.Kansas St.
10.Georgetown
11.Michigan St
12.Purdue
13.Tennessee
14.Temple
15.Pittsburgh
16.Vanderbilt
17.Wisconsin
18.Missouri
19.Clemson
20.Gonzaga
21.Georgia Tech
22.Mississippi St.
23.Baylor 
24.Butler 
25.Northern Iowa


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

cool: you know Kentucky actually fell a spot in your rankings from last week, right?

And Junior, do you really think a road win at Notre Dame and a five point win over Marquette are enough to have Cuse leapfrog Kentucky?

I'm not a UK fan, I'm just asking.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

1. Kentucky
2. Kansas
3. Syracuse
4. Villanova
5. Michigan State
6. West Virginia
7. BYU
8. Texas
9. Kansas State
10. Georgetown
11. Tennessee
12. Duke
13. Temple
14. Gonzaga
15. Purdue
16. Wisconsin
17. Ohio State
18. Wake Forest
19. Butler
20. Vanderbilt
21. Pittsburgh
22. Cornell
23. Northern Iowa
24. Clemson
25. UConn


----------



## JHG722 (Feb 7, 2009)

Well since everyone feels the need to overrate a BYU team that has the 125th best SOS, I'll overrate my Owls:

1. Temple
2. Kentucky
3. Kansas
4. Syracuse
5. Villanova
6. Texas
7. Duke
8. West Virginia
9. Georgetown
10. Michigan St
11. Kansas St.
12. Purdue
13. Tennessee
14. Pittsburgh
15. Wisconsin
16. Georgia Tech
17. Clemson
18. Missouri
19. Wake Forest
20. Xavier
21. Gonzaga
22. Mississippi St.
23. Baylor
24. Northern Iowa
25. UConn


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

JHG722 said:


> Well since everyone feels the need to overrate a BYU team that has the 125th best SOS, I'll overrate my Owls:


If you disagree that's fine, but there's no reason to be childish about it. I think you vastly underestimate how hard it is to win 20 out of 21 games, no matter who you are playing. It's not like this is college football where BYU being ranked higher than Temple means Temple has to play in the Hardee's Bowl or something. You can't just look at SOS and what not, you have to look at conference, who they play, who they beat, who they lose too.

A case can be made for BYU being among the 10-15 best teams in the country. There's no way Temple is the No. 1 team in the land, period. If you can't defend it other than 'you guys over ranked another team' then you probably should rethink your ballot.


----------



## JHG722 (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm not being childish; I'm simply overrating Temple like everyone is overrating BYU. I dont care how hard it is to win 20/21 games; when your SOS is worse than Fordham, Texas Pan American, Idaho State, UNC-Greensboro, Mount Saint Mary's, Youngstown State, Hofstra, UNC-Wilmington, Ohio University, Drexel, Western Michigan, Buffalo, and Indiana State, you're not a top 10 team.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

JHG722 said:


> I'm not being childish; I'm simply overrating Temple like everyone is overrating BYU. I dont care how hard it is to win 20/21 games; when your SOS is worse than Fordham, Texas Pan American, Idaho State, UNC-Greensboro, Mount Saint Mary's, Youngstown State, Hofstra, UNC-Wilmington, Ohio University, Drexel, Western Michigan, Buffalo, and Indiana State, you're not a top 10 team.


You know a lot of not-so-good teams play a lot of good teams, right? East Carolina, for example, plays one of the hardest schedules in the nation. And yes, you are acting childish. An adult would express his disagreement with others lists and create a list he thought was better, not foolishly over rank their own team (way more than anyone over-ranked BYU, BTW). There are plenty of arguments to be made why BYU is or is not a top 10 team. I don't think anyone can say a 20-1 team with 8 quality wins and no bad losses is not a top 25 team, however.

Furthermore, there's no way a team that lost three games, including one to St. John's, is the No. 1 team in the country right no. There's no way. What you are doing is the same thing a little child does when he doesn't get his way. You're making a scene and drawing attention to yourself. If you want to debate the merits of Temple over BYU, do so. Don't just come in, say we're doing stuff wrong, and put your own team on top, just cause. That's childish. Explain to us why, beyond SOS, which is a helpful tool but not the end all be all and certainly not a good way to rank teams (UConn has the hardest schedule in America, but they are not the best team). I would start by pointing out that Temple has more marquee wins. We can change our ballots, after all. Something I'd advise you to do if you want to be taken seriously.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

But we are overrating BYU because thats where we feel they belong, you are overrating Temple because you dickriding


----------



## TempleU22 (Jan 10, 2010)

JHG, you are wrong. BYU has HUGE wins over power teams such as Idaho St, Hawaii, Southern, San Francisco, Fresno St, Wagner, Eastern Washington, Nebraska, Air Force, and Wyoming.

Temple would never be able to handle these teams.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Willo said:


> cool: you know Kentucky actually fell a spot in your rankings from last week, right?
> 
> And Junior, do you really think a road win at Notre Dame and a five point win over Marquette are enough to have Cuse leapfrog Kentucky?
> 
> I'm not a UK fan, I'm just asking.


Well, I don't do my rankings the traditional way. I'm sure you know that by now. I save the top 5 spots to teams that have actually played somebody.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

JHG722 said:


> I'm not being childish; I'm simply overrating Temple like everyone is overrating BYU. I dont care how hard it is to win 20/21 games; when your SOS is worse than Fordham, Texas Pan American, Idaho State, UNC-Greensboro, Mount Saint Mary's, Youngstown State, Hofstra, UNC-Wilmington, Ohio University, Drexel, Western Michigan, Buffalo, and Indiana State, you're not a top 10 team.


Yet you rank Kentucky #2 when the toughest game they've played this year is @ Florida? lolol...way to contradict yourself buddy.

BYU has not played a difficult schedule, but they've played enough games where if they were only say the 20th best team in the country, they would be much worse than 20-1 right now. Jimmer Fredette is playing as well as ANYONE in the country even though most people have never heard of him. All these bad teams they are playing that are absolutely crushing. They went into Arizona and won by 30 for crying out loud! They are shooting 41% from deep as a team. They've won on the road over UTEP and San Diego St. which are not easy games. Just because you have a weak schedule doesn't make you a weak team. If that was the case, you wouldn't have ranked Kentucky, either.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TempleU22 said:


> JHG, you are wrong. BYU has HUGE wins over power teams such as Idaho St, Hawaii, Southern, San Francisco, Fresno St, Wagner, Eastern Washington, Nebraska, Air Force, and Wyoming.
> 
> Temple would never be able to handle these teams.


Nebraska and St. John's are very comparable teams. BYU beat them by 22...Temple lost at home by 7.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I do tend to consider power rankings to some extent when making my rankings.

BYU is 4 in Ken POm, and 5 in Sagarin Predictor.
Temple is 30 and 37 respectively.

BYU doesn`t have the quality victories ro be at 4 or 5, but they have beat goood teams convincingly. They also have had many opportunities to lose to a team the quality of St. John`s at home (or road equivalent which would be a 100-150 type team on the road), They have not. BYU has more mid-level teams then Temple (say 50-125), and avoided a blemish like St. John`s.

Now Temple deserves to be ranked much higher then there power rankings, given there quality victories and there being the top team in a quality conferecne. The fact that I have them as 12 despite there power rankings is a sign of respect.

But there is nothing ridiculous about ranking BYU above Temple.... they are also undefeated in a quality confrecne that is about the same difficulty as the A-10.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

The majority of A10 posters just think that everyone is against them for some reason. Generally they don't look at things logically as a result.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Willo said:


> cool: you know Kentucky actually fell a spot in your rankings from last week, right?
> 
> And Junior, do you really think a road win at Notre Dame and a five point win over Marquette are enough to have Cuse leapfrog Kentucky?
> 
> I'm not a UK fan, I'm just asking.


Actually the win AT Notre Dame is far from a pushover win and did enhance my opinion to some degree.... any win on the road against a top 70 type team is quality. Do you think Kentucky would go undefeated throguh Seton Hall, Notre Dame and West Virginia on the road. Perhaps, but not assuredly. Does any team in the country have three quality wins on the road in conference like that yet. Syracuse was in control in all of those games. Marquette was also down 17 with five minutes left against Syracuse... and perhaps you didn`t notice how they nearly beat Villanova twice.

Those were quality victories... and Kentucky beat a brutal Arkansas team at home.

But to answer your question I NEVER start with my rankings from last week. It is a point in time, and every new point in time deserves a fresh persepctive. To do otherwise in my opinion is fairly silly.

I considered four teams for number one. Syracuse, Nova, Kansas, Kentucky. I decided on Syracuse for the following.

Nova is short in the power rankings.

Kansas has had many close games recently at home, as well as a loss against an undermanned Tennessee team. They are really close to Syracuse, but I looked at the comparable games (Cornell and Memphis) where SU played better. Also SU`s recent road profile put them over the top.

Kentucky has played great lately to overcome there bad victories against poor teams early in the year, but there schedule, and the growing road win profile of Syracuse put them ahead.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1 Kansas
2 Syracuse
3 Villanova
4 Kentucky
5 Texas
6 Michigan State
7 BYU
8 WVU
9 Duke
10 K-state
11 Georgetown
12 Pitt
13 Purdue
14 tenessee
15 temple
16 Wisconsin
17 Vandy
18 UCONN
19 Miss
20 UAB
21 UNI
22 Georgia Tech
23 Clemosn
24 Butler
25 Missouri


----------



## Rainmaker203 (Nov 28, 2003)

1. Kentucky
2. Syracuse
3. Kansas
4. Villanova
5. Texas
6. Michigan State
7. Duke
8. Kansas State
9. Georgetown
10. West Virginia
11. Brigham Young
12. Gonzaga
13. Wisconsin
14. Purdue
15. Tennessee
16. Temple
17. Pittsburgh
18. Butler
19. Wake Forest
20. Ohio State
21. Vanderbilt
22. Georgia Tech
23. UAB
24. New Mexico
25. Northern Iowa


----------



## JHG722 (Feb 7, 2009)

fjkdsi said:


> But we are overrating BYU because thats where we feel they belong, you are overrating Temple because you dickriding


Wow, you're ghetto as hell, mr. moderator...



TempleU22 said:


> JHG, you are wrong. BYU has HUGE wins over power teams such as Idaho St, Hawaii, Southern, San Francisco, Fresno St, Wagner, Eastern Washington, Nebraska, Air Force, and Wyoming.
> 
> Temple would never be able to handle these teams.


I know, right?



coolpohle said:


> Yet you rank Kentucky #2 when the toughest game they've played this year is @ Florida? lolol...way to contradict yourself buddy.


I am not your buddy, and I have no interest in being your buddy.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Yup, totally dodge the first part of the statement. I love when people do that!


----------



## JHG722 (Feb 7, 2009)

coolpohle said:


> Yup, totally dodge the first part of the statement. I love when people do that!


I think it's pretty obvious that Kentucky is the best team in the country (or top 3), despite their SOS. BYU and Kentucky are night and day.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

JHG722 said:


> I think it's pretty obvious that Kentucky is the best team in the country (or top 3), despite their SOS. BYU and Kentucky are night and day.


Why? Because one team is from a BCS conference and the other isn't? BYU's played a tougher schedule according to Pomeroy's rankings. Obviously Kentucky is better, but that doesn't mean BYU isn't top 10.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Oh, and almost every single computer model agrees that BYU > Temple.

http://www.masseyratings.com/cb/compare.htm


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

JHG722: Defend Temple being No. 1 outside of everyone else's rankings. The list should stand on it's own. I can defend BYU in the top ten, as I just did. I reckon you can not without bringing up our lists. And that's the difference.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> Why? Because one team is from a BCS conference and the other isn't? BYU's played a tougher schedule according to Pomeroy's rankings. Obviously Kentucky is better, but that doesn't mean BYU isn't top 10.


Nope, because they have better perimeter defense.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

The Zags are just as weak inside as they are outside defensively.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> The Zags are just as weak inside as they are outside defensively.


Were a top 10 team, get off our nuts please.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Were a top 10 team, get off our nuts please.


You guys have a nice team, but top 10 teams don't have a 35 point loss on their resume, and they sure as heck beat Pepperdine by more than seven at home.

I love how you think I have something against Gonzaga when I was higher on them than probably even you were last season.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Gonzaga is a top 25 team, but they are not a top ten team. No computer model places them in the top 10.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

1 Kentucky
2 Kansas
3 Syracuse
4 Villanova
5 Texas
6 Duke
7 Michigan State
8 West Virginia
9 Georgetown
10 Purdue
11 Tennessee
12 Connecticut
13 Kansas State
14 Ole Miss
15 BYU
16 Pittsburgh
17 Wisconsin
18 Florida State
19 Temple
20 Gonzaga
21 Ohio State
22 Georgia Tech
23 New Mexico
24 Clemson
25 UAB


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

1. Kentucky
2. Syracuse
3. Villanova
4. Kansas
5. Michigan St.
6. Georgetown
7. BYU
8. Texas
9. Duke
10. Temple
11. West Virginia
12. Purdue
13. Kansas St.
14. Gonzaga
15. Tennessee
16. Pittsburgh
17. Wisconsin
18. Mississippi St.
19. Northern Iowa
20. Vanderbilt
21. New Mexico
22. UAB
23. Murray St.
24. Butler
25. Siena


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

1. Kentucky
2. Kansas
3. Syracuse
4. Villanova
5. Texas
6. Duke
7. West Virginia
8. Michigan State
9. BYU
10. Kansas State
11. Georgetown
12. Purdue
13. Wisconsin
14. Tennessee
15. Temple
16. Missouri 
17. Baylor
18. Florida State
19. Georgia Tech
20. Clemson
21. Wake Forest
22. Vanderbilt
23. Maryland
24. Ohio State
25. Gonzaga

26. Pitt


----------

